# [DEVICE] Athlon e calura estiva

## randomaze

Guardando il sito http://www.gentoo-es.org mi sono imbattuto nel link a questo simpatico programma: athcool che, almeno a leggere le intenzioni, dovrebbe abilitare il powersave quando la caldaia, pardon, l'athlon-xp va in idle.

Qualcuno lo ha mai provato/sentito nominare?

----------

## zUgLiO

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Please use athcool AT YOUR OWN RISK!
> 
> 

 

Così non mi invogliano tanto   :Very Happy: 

----------

## =DvD=

Io, che di solito amo andare controcorrente, quando fa caldo e ho problemi abbasso un pochino il clock.

E tutto va a meraviglia.

----------

## randomaze

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Please use athcool AT YOUR OWN RISK!
> 
>  
> ...

 

beh quello sta scritto ovunque, credo anche nella licenza BSD

...nel manuale di oracle dicono che il programma non é progettato per essere usato in centrali nucleari  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## randomaze

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Io, che di solito amo andare controcorrente, quando fa caldo e ho problemi abbasso un pochino il clock.
> 
> 

 

Underclock? la mia MB non me lo permette  :Sad: 

----------

## =DvD=

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *=DvD= wrote:*   Io, che di solito amo andare controcorrente, quando fa caldo e ho problemi abbasso un pochino il clock.
> 
>  
> 
> Underclock? la mia MB non me lo permette 

 

Peccato... se non fai giochi estremi non noti molta differenza  :Wink: 

Sicuro che non lo faccia? spesso hanno un jumperino che cambia i range del clock che puoi settare dal bios.

Per esempio con la mia dal bios il fsb lo setto da 133 in su, ma se cambio il jumper vado da 100 fino a 133.

----------

## makoomba

athcool lo uso da + di un anno su svariati server e workstation.

mai avuto problemi e la differenza di temperatura la puoi "toccare con mano"

----------

## flyinspirit001

anche io ho 1 macchina amd athlon ma non mi ha mai dato problemi a livello di "calura estiva" ...

----------

## randomaze

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Per esempio con la mia dal bios il fsb lo setto da 133 in su, ma se cambio il jumper vado da 100 fino a 133.

 

ho provato ad abbassare l'fsb a 100 (é l'unico cambiamento possibile) ma non ho notato cambiamenti maggiori di 1°C... dopo ripetute prove la soluzione finale era stata quella di comprare una ventolina aggiuntiva per il case.

@makoomba grazie per la info... quanto ritorno a casa provo!

@flyinspirit001 alla prima compilazione la CPU va oltre i 60.... e per abbassarla dopo ci mette parecchio. Secondo AMD il core della CPU può arrivare oltre i 90°C ma non ho molta voglia di verificare se é vero!

----------

## makoomba

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> alla prima compilazione la CPU va oltre i 60.... e per abbassarla dopo ci mette parecchio

 

athcool serve proprio a questo

appena la macchina va in idle, l'assorbimento di potenza scende anche del 60,70% ( fatto vari test con l'ups )

----------

## ares

Deve essere utile come programma, quando gioco ad armyops la temperatura va sui 62/63 in questo periodo e ogni tanto crasha, stesso problema l'anno scorso per il troppo caldo

----------

## zUgLiO

randomaze TI ADORO   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  

Ho fatto partire athcool e la temperatura della CPU è scesca da 61° a 44° in 25 secondi cronometrati!!

Adesso si è stabilizzata sui 40°.

Neanche da spento era sceso cosi in basso..   :Shocked: 

----------

## randomaze

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> da 61° a 44° in 25 secondi cronometrati!!
> 
> 

 

nessun problema nella velocità di accesso al disco e ascoltando musica?

----------

## zUgLiO

Ascoltando la musica tutto ok, come posso testare l'accesso ai dischi in maniera decente? con hdparm -tT? Ad occhio sembra come prima,ma non fa molto testo   :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

>  Ad occhio sembra come prima,ma non fa molto testo  

 

Si penso che un confronto di hdparm -tT possa andar bene, anche se (IMHO) l'importante su un desktop é "a occhio"   :Smile: 

----------

## ares

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> randomaze TI ADORO     
> 
> Ho fatto partire athcool e la temperatura della CPU è scesca da 61° a 44° in 25 secondi cronometrati!!
> 
> Adesso si è stabilizzata sui 40°.
> ...

 

Che athlon hai ?

----------

## zUgLiO

AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1800+

----------

## ares

Il mio è un 2500 , e ora sta sui 59 compilando glibc, per caso bisogna abilitare qualcosa nel kernel ( nn ho letto le varie info   :Razz:  )

----------

## =DvD=

mitico lo provo anche io !!

----------

## randomaze

 *ares wrote:*   

> Il mio è un 2500 , e ora sta sui 59 compilando glibc, per caso bisogna abilitare qualcosa nel kernel ( nn ho letto le varie info   )

 

Dovrebbe bastare avere l'ACPI attivo, tieni presente che ovviamente mentre compili non va mai in idle...

se lo hai attivato prima il risultato dovrebbe essere visibile alla fine della compilazione quando la temperatura dovrebbe scendere.

----------

## zUgLiO

 *ares wrote:*   

> Il mio è un 2500 , e ora sta sui 59 compilando glibc

 

Il giochetto funziona solo quando la cpu è in idle,cioè si sta girando i pollici, quindi non ti aspettare abbassamenti di temperatura durante una compilazione.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> per caso bisogna abilitare qualcosa nel kernel 
> 
> 

 

Si devi avere acpi attivato,con apm non funziona e devi avere queste opzioni nel bios della mb

```

# Enable PCI Delayed Transaction

# Enable PCI Master Read Caching

# Change PCI Latency Timer to 64 of your sound card

```

Leggiti le info sulla homepage di athcool,e guarda se il tuo chip è supportato o se qualcuno ha avuto dei problemi ad usarlo.

----------

## ares

Ok.....allora è tutto apposto, pensavo che facesse abbassare la temp anche durante la compilazione, quindi tutto normale

----------

## Sparker

Il mio AthlonXP2600+ arriva a 45° in compilazione SENZA athcool  :Smile: 

Sono contento  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zUgLiO

Pensa,se avessi athcool ci faresti anche i cubetti di ghiaccio   :Laughing: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Il mio AthlonXP2600+ arriva a 45° in compilazione SENZA athcool 
> 
> 

 

Come e' possibile?

Il mio Barton 2500 sta sotto i 60 senza fare nulla ma ci sale sopra in compilazione e uso la ventolina fornita da amd con il processore (che e' una buona ventolina)

Ora con athcool la temperatura piu' alta e' quella dellamotherboard!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

sono pero'  45 gradi; forse perche' e' la temp. del northbridge che non ha la ventolina, ma solo il dissipatore 

Grazie mille pr questa dritta!!!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Ogni giorno in piu' di vita del mio processore lo dedichero' a randomaze (anche sedi solito i processori vengono aggiornati prima di morire fisicamente)

----------

## zUgLiO

Senza athcool

```

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   1208 MB in  2.00 seconds = 603.79 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  120 MB in  3.04 seconds =  39.49 MB/sec

```

Con athcool

```

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   1220 MB in  2.01 seconds = 607.96 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  118 MB in  3.02 seconds =  39.09 MB/sec

```

Non mi pare cambi nulla   :Smile: 

----------

## X-Drum

Proprorrei un'applauso per  randomaze

credo che questo post abbia reso felici molti utenti come Zuglio muahahha  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Messaggio per zUgLiO in data 19:48:13
> 
>     bello!
> 
> Messaggio da zUgLiO in data 19:49:08
> ...

 

insomma un post molto utile

(come quello mio sul 'redhat like' service LOL SCHERZO!!!!!  :Laughing:  )

Scherzi a parte è fighissimo sono passato da 45,6° ad un assurdo 38,3°

considerato che il core della mia cpu è scheggiato e che la macchina in media + di 16 ore di uptime giornaliero, come minimo ti devo una birra!

//Edit la mia Cpu è un Athlon Thunderbird 1000mhz

----------

## Sparker

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *Sparker wrote:*   Il mio AthlonXP2600+ arriva a 45° in compilazione SENZA athcool 
> 
>  
> 
> Come e' possibile?
> ...

 

Merito di questo:

http://www.thermaltake.com/coolers/volcano/rs/a1607.htm  :Cool: 

(prima avevo un 1400 che usavo per cucinare le brioche, con questo non ho lesinato sul cooler)

----------

## solka

grazie randomaze...ora provo questo programma, ma penso che tu mi abbia salvato la vita...

 :Surprised: 

----------

## solka

Appena avviato ed è già scesa di 5° C O_O

----------

## gaffiere

vi voglio bene!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

ora come ora il mio athlon-xp 2200+ lavorava a 70°C fissi.

appena avviato athcool è saliito per un istante a 72° e ora lo stò vedendo scendere a 60°... FIGATA   :Twisted Evil: 

cmq domani vado a comprarmi la ventola sborona con il dissipatore in rame!

GRAZIE GRAZIE, GRAZIE ancora!

see ya

ps. 58°C!!! MITICI

AGGIORNAMENTO

54°C e sentire le ventole che accellerano all'occorrenza è una figata!   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## codadilupo

beati voi , io ho provato subito, perché ieri sera, in compilazione, il pc ha cominciato a bippare di continuo (tipo beep beep ogni 30/40 sec.), e ho immaginato subito si trattasse di caldo, visto che non stavo facendo il primo UD world da giorni (ergo, fino a quel momento non era cambiato nulla, a parte la temperatura della stanza  :Wink: ), ma non é cambiato nulla... e in piu' mi son reso conto che non ho nulla in /proc riguardo il sistema... niente thermal_zone niente CPUID niente velocità ventoline... nulla di nulla...  :Crying or Very sad:  Mi sa che, per l'ennesima volta, devo affidarmi al santissimo culo di trovare la configurazione dell'acpi/APM corretta... andando moooolto a naso*  :Wink: 

* e' indecente, lo so, ma non sono ancora riuscito ad avere dei valori seri, con 'sti affari  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

secondo me il dissipatorone con piu alette possibili e piu fini e alte sono meglio e'.. e' la cosa migliore in questi casi. 

Io lo feci 2 mesi fa insieme a un convogliatore foderato (dentro) di carta stagnola e fatto di cartone (in teoria va bene anche il tetrapak dei succhi di frutta) che va verso una feritoia del case dove c'e' una ventola che spara FUORI l'aria.

Passato da 60 a 45 senza nessun sw particolare.

C'e' anche da tenere conto che spesso il calore della cpu e' influenzato direttamente anche da altri componenti (tipo il chipset e sopratutto la memoria) che scaldano altrettanto.

----------

## zUgLiO

Correggetemi se sbaglio,ma a parte la riduzione della temperatura,che si può ottenere in tanti altri modi + "naturali",athcool consente anche un risparmio energetico no?

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Bel programmino, niente da dire, sarebbe stato bello se la stessa CPU avesse avuto una migliore gestione dei cicli idle. Ma il mio problema e' un altro: il mio A-XP 1700+ e' costantemente sotto stress, sia dal pinguino - che gli faccio compilare il mondo in continuazione - che dalle finestre - che lo uso per del sano ray-tracing  :Smile:  - e quindi mi chiedevo una cosa un po' OT che dovrei chiedere in uno di quei forum da geek smanettoni invasati di viggi' e modding ma che mi vergogno anche solo ad iscrivermi: un buon dissipatore+ventola e soprattutto silenzioso? Perche' da quando ho dovuto chiudere il case ho si' diminuito la rumorosita' della macchina ma la temperatura ha preso 10 gradi in piu' e questo non e' bello. Ora, posto che potrei aprire un paio di buchi nel case e metterci una ventolina (tipo una 12x12) ma anche cos' starei sui 60 gradi e questo non e' bello. Quindi, a meno di comprare una centrale nucleare per alimentare le Peltier o un raffreddatore di azoto liquido... che dissipatore attivo mi consigliate, che non costi l'ira di Budda, sia silenzioso e funzioni bene. Contare che ho gia' un alimentatore da 300W che fa un po' di rumore e se devo mettere anche l'altra ventola poi i dBm crescono vorticosamente. (si', si', i dBm crescono vorticosamente...)

----------

## randomaze

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> Correggetemi se sbaglio,ma a parte la riduzione della temperatura,che si può ottenere in tanti altri modi + "naturali",athcool consente anche un risparmio energetico no?

 

Non sbagli.

In pratica succede che il kernel linux va in Idle inviando un istruzione HLT la quale non funziona correttamente sui processori della famiglia Athlon che richiedono, per entrare in una modalità a basso consumo, di mettere il processore in stato STPGNT.

Athcool fa esattamente questo, chiede al northbridge di cambiare lo stato della CPU quando ACPI segnala di essere in "Idle C2". Poi, come effetto della minor potenza assorbita si ha la riduzione del calore prodotto.

Naturalmente non si tratta di una soluzione per abbassare in modo perenne la temperatura dentro il case, cosa per la quale sono consigliate soluzioni hardware come ventoline, dissipatori in rame e convogliatori d'aria, ma di un semplice tool da affiancare alle suddette soluzioni.

Tra l'altro sembra che i problemi di streaming audio e accesso all'HD siano localizzati in alcune versioni di processori (non sugli XP) e la cosa mi da pensare a un baco di AMD

Fonte:

[1] La home di athcool

[2] Athlon Powersaving HOWTO trad Italiana

Ho trovato poi questa mattina (ma non ho ancora letto) una versione più aggiornata dell'HOWTO in inglese:

Athlon Powersaving HOWTO

----------

## randomaze

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> Ora, posto che potrei aprire un paio di buchi nel case e metterci una ventolina (tipo una 12x12) ma anche cos' starei sui 60 gradi e questo non e' bello. 
> 
> 

 

"Teoricamente" se apri un buco proprio sopra la CPU (così l'aria calda non resta all'interno del case) dovresti recuperare qualcosa dei 10 gradi perduti

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Quindi, a meno di comprare una centrale nucleare per alimentare le Peltier o un raffreddatore di azoto liquido... che dissipatore attivo mi consigliate
> 
> 

 

Se poi tale dissipatore non é altro quanto il pirellone la cosa interessa anche me (il mio case é altro 10Cm in tutto!)

 *Quote:*   

> (si', si', i dBm crescono vorticosamente...)

 

sigh  :Crying or Very sad: 

@FonderiaDigitale, grazie del suggerimento sul come riciclare i cartoni del latte... lo proverò!

----------

## silian87

[OT] Ah, quanti problemi con athlon..... se solo sapessero quanto piu' e' silenzioso e freddo il mio G4! hehhehe [/OT]

[IMPRECAZIONE] Non uccidetemi, vi prego! [/IMPRECAZIONE]

----------

## X-Drum

occhio, usare dissi in rame va bene ma la conformazione del vostro case, cavi incide molto sul risultato finale....

molti case purtroppo non hanno nemmeno la predisposizione per installare una 8x8 nella parte anteriore per garantire un flusso di aria "fredda" in ingresso...

Un buon dissi in un case dove l'aria non circola non migliora assolutamente la situazione anzi per quello che ho visto in casi disperati (o meglio di case con circolazione d'aria pressoche' assente) puo' addirittura peggiorarla....

//edit: una volta un cliente mi porto' in negozio un pc che non andava piu'

//aprendelo mi sono poi accorto che la ventola del dissi per l'eccessivo

//calore si era sciolta...ed era colata sulla mobo!  :Shocked:  era un dissi della //coolermaster, su un athlon thunderbird 1200mhz

----------

## Cazzantonio

Senza athcool

```

casa01 ale # hdparm -Tt /dev/hda /dev/hde

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   1248 MB in  2.00 seconds = 623.16 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   80 MB in  3.01 seconds =  26.57 MB/sec

/dev/hde:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   1316 MB in  2.00 seconds = 656.46 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  164 MB in  3.03 seconds =  54.17 MB/sec

```

Con athcool

```

casa01 ale # hdparm -Tt /dev/hda /dev/hde

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   1352 MB in  2.00 seconds = 675.77 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   80 MB in  3.01 seconds =  26.57 MB/sec

/dev/hde:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   1336 MB in  2.01 seconds = 666.10 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  166 MB in  3.03 seconds =  54.78 MB/sec

```

Solo che dalle casse esce un sibilo fastidioso  anche a casse spente!!!!

Ho una mb con northbridge via KT600 e amb barton 2500

Vabbè che dice "noisy or distorted sound playback" ma addirittura a casse spente!?!?

----------

## randomaze

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Solo che dalle casse esce un sibilo fastidioso  anche a casse spente!!!!

 

 :Shocked: 

Se assolutamente certo che il fischio veniva dalle casse???

----------

## Cazzantonio

CA..O!!! non proviene dalle casse! viene proprio dal case!!!  :Shocked: 

(e me ne vergogno di non essermene accorto ma sai com'è... il case è accanto alle casse...)

Come è possibile!?!? La ventola non cambia giri quindi non può essere un cambio di velocità di rotazione... cos'altro può essere?!?!?!? 

Per sicurezza lo disattivo per ora... non voglio friggere un computer per venti gradi in meno sul processore

----------

## randomaze

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> CA..O!!! non proviene dalle casse! viene proprio dal case!!! 
> 
> (e me ne vergogno di non essermene accorto ma sai com'è... il case è accanto alle casse...)
> 
> 

 

Si, ma con le casse spente qualche dubbio mi é venuto...

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Come è possibile!?!? La ventola non cambia giri quindi non può essere un cambio di velocità di rotazione... cos'altro può essere?!?!?!? 
> 
> Per sicurezza lo disattivo per ora... non voglio friggere un computer per venti gradi in meno sul processore

 

Non so... sicuramente hai fatto benissimo a disattivarlo (io lo avrei disattivato al fischio...), sembra che qualche cosa vada in ridondanza ma non capisco cosa, oltretutto dalla doc (e da google) non sembra che il tuo hardware abbia particolari controindicazioni.

I vari tempi di latenza e cose strane nel bios li hai messi come diceva la documentazione?

----------

## Cazzantonio

A parte il fatto che non so come si vedano i tempi di latenza (e ne cosa siano di preciso se devo essere sincero) improvvisamente il sistema (ho disattivato athcool) è diventato MOLTO instabile!   :Shocked: 

Del tipo che mi si è già piantato 2 volte (ho resettato perchè non mi beccava nemmeno ctrl+alt+backspace) semplicemente aprendo e chiudendo le pagine web 

Inoltre si è aggravato tutto ad un tratto il problema di cui al topic

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=183676&sid=365051bb7d94d8d9047e0a1aa1fd9c7a

Devo dire che mi sto un po' cacando in mano anche perchè al boot la regia mi dice che dovrei fare un bel reiserfsck per vedere se anche l'hd mi sta lasciando (per fortuna almeno quello dove tengo la / e non le /home sennò le bestemmie arrivavano fino agli utenti più distanti di questo forum  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Prima di capire quanti di questi pochi problemi che ho visto or ora sono correlati fra di loro suggerisco caldamente tutti quanti di evitare di usare il tool suddetto onde non incappare nelle medesime conseguenze! 

Spero comunque che sia una cosa risolvibile al più presto

----------

## randomaze

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Devo dire che mi sto un po' cacando in mano anche perchè al boot la regia mi dice che dovrei fare un bel reiserfsck per vedere se anche l'hd mi sta lasciando

 

Spegni il PC, e lascialo spento qualche minuto (ma anche un'oretta... così si rafredda!)

Poi controlla l'HD, anche con badblocks.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Quello che potevo vedere senza rebootare l'ho visto... ora faccio un backup di qualche file di configurazione (ma me ne dimenticherò comunque qualcuno), spendo e faccio un badblock e un reiserfsck

incrocio le dita   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## nomadsoul

[OT]

il mio celeron 700 faceva i 21 gradi con wingnocc xp sopra dopo 4-5 giorni che era acceso  :Razz: 

[/OT]

----------

## Cazzantonio

Nessun bad block (almeno con il test read-only) ne corruzione sul reiserfs. Però è vero che il sistema ora è parecchio più instabile, e visto il tipo di problema postato prima (all'altro topic), ipotizzo sia la mia scheza video che scalda troppo

Come poi questo sia legato al fatto che la situazione sia peggiorata di botto dopo pochi minuti che utilizzavo athcool è tutto da vedere...    :Confused:    comunque la mia idea (e la mia speranza) è che sia stata solo una coincidenza... del resto lo dice anche la legge di Murphy che se più cose possono andar male lo faranno contemporaneamente (per massimizzare il danno)

Per rimanere "in topic" però ci sarebbe da capire cosa possa provocare un sibilo (o comunque un cambio significativo nel rumore prodotto) all'interno del case quando viene avviato athcool...  :Confused:  il processore non ha i criceti dentro... vero?  :Shocked: 

----------

## gaffiere

cambiato anche la ventola...

ecco spiegato perchè non compilava gcc 3.3.3-r6 crashava la macchina.

ora in compilazione sono a 34°C mb e 64°C la cpu  :Smile: 

cool

see ya

----------

## birra

scusate ma che mobo avete?

io una abit nf7-s v2 e non riesco a utilizzare il power management dell'ACPI (far andare il processore in C2)

quindi athcool non fa assolutamente niente, poichè si limita a settare il bit apposito e poi è l'acpi che manda il segnali alla cpu.

qualcuno con questa mobo ha il power management abilitato?

io ho:

```

legion@Axis legion $ cat /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/info 

processor id:            0

acpi id:                 0

bus mastering control:   no

power management:        no

throttling control:      no

limit interface:         no

```

e

```

legion@Axis legion $ cat /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/power 

active state:            C1

default state:           C1

bus master activity:     00000000

states:

   *C1:                  promotion[--] demotion[--] latency[000] usage[00000000]

    C2:                  <not supported>

    C3:                  <not supported>

```

che parlano chiari.. ACPI ovviamente è compilato..

c'è modo di farlo andare? o è il bios cagoso?

----------

## solka

Riguardo ad athcool, potrà essere una cagata però io la condivido lo stesso  :Very Happy: , ho creato un miniservice da aggiungere al runlevel di default così lo attiva all'avvio e lo disattiva allo spegnimento...

/etc/init.d/athcool

```

#!/sbin/runscript

# Script that runs athcool

# by solka, 11/06/2004

 

    

start() {

         ebegin "Starting athcool to fresh your cpu"

         athcool on &> /dev/null

         eend $? "Failed to start athcool"

        }

stop()  {

         ebegin "Stopping athcool."

         athcool off $> /dev/null

         eend $? "Failed to stop athcool"

        }

```

----------

## kaosone

io ho una nfs7-s rev 2.0

ho messo athcool e attivando l'halt mi ha detto che era gia' attivato   :Shocked: 

```

cat /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/info 

processor id:            0

acpi id:                 0

bus mastering control:   no

power management:        no

throttling control:      no

limit interface:         no

```

la cosa e' un po' misteriosa cmq visto che so a 42° sotto sforzo e in overclock / overvolt a limite fisico della cpu per ora non mi lamento 

anche io ho cmq un piccolo sibilo fisso ho tentato di capire da dove venisse, ho sempre pensato fossero i dischi, ma ora mi avete fatto venire il dubbio   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## zUgLiO

 *solka wrote:*   

> ho creato un miniservice da aggiungere al runlevel di default così lo attiva all'avvio e lo disattiva allo spegnimento...
> 
> 

 

Ma non lo crea gia l'ebuild di athcool uno script simile?

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> 
> 
> anche io ho cmq un piccolo sibilo fisso ho tentato di capire da dove venisse, ho sempre pensato fossero i dischi, ma ora mi avete fatto venire il dubbio  

 

Finalmente un'altro che si è accorto di questo sconcertante fenomeno!

Pensavo di essere pazzo io e sentire rumori inesistenti...   :Very Happy:   Se riesci a scoprire da dove viene il sibilo (o se noti instabilità del sistema) dimmelo che mi farebbe molto piacere saperlo!

----------

## gaffiere

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma non lo crea gia l'ebuild di athcool uno script simile?

 

yes   :Smile: 

e questo è il codice 

```
#!/sbin/runscript

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-apps/athcool/files/athcool,v 1.2 2003/08/

10 13:42:09 lisa Exp $

start() {

        ebegin "Starting Athcool"

        /usr/sbin/athcool on &>/dev/null || return 1

        eend $?

}

stop() {

        ebegin "Stopping Athcool"

        /usr/sbin/athcool off &>/dev/null || return 1

        eend $?

}

```

see ya

----------

## kaosone

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *kaosone wrote:*   
> 
> anche io ho cmq un piccolo sibilo fisso ho tentato di capire da dove venisse, ho sempre pensato fossero i dischi, ma ora mi avete fatto venire il dubbio   
> 
> Finalmente un'altro che si è accorto di questo sconcertante fenomeno!
> ...

 

mm no il sistema e' stabile   :Exclamation: 

il sibilo proprio non capisco ma potrebbero essere davvero gli hd   :Confused: 

----------

## ema

se quello che so di elettronica non mi fa dir cazzate, il fischio potrebbe venire in effetti dalla cpu. Mi ricorda alcuni transistor di potenza che ad alte frequenze, in alcune condizioni, emettono dei sibilii strani.

mi è risuccesso quando ho montato il mio server (dual athlon xp->mp 2000+). a sistema fermo non si udiva nulla, appena iniziava un minimo di carico tipo avvio di un programma o di una compilazione, dalle cpu si udivano stranissimi sibili intermittenti, come a far capire che stava 'macinando' istruzioni. dovrebbe essere normale  :Smile: 

poi con athcool potrebbe essere che facendo variare di continuo lo stato della cpu, esegue di fatto dei cicli, e 'macina'...

imho nn me ne preoccuperei.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Me ne vergogno un po' visto che questa roba avrei dovuto studiarla anche io   :Embarassed:  .

Io sono un umile teorico ma qua a fisica penso di riuscire a beccare qualcuno che mi può illuminare... e visto che l'argomento comincia a stuzzicare la mia curiosità farò il giro della facoltà a fare un po' di domande a qualche sperimentale di elettronica per vedere che mi dice...

Comunque mi sembra a dir poco strano che possa succedere.... non ci sono mica i criceti che fanno girare le ruzzole...   :Laughing: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Tre fisici elettronici da me contattati mi hanno risposto come segue:

 *Quote:*   

> Non e' che ti sei scordato l'aria tirata, oppure sei partito col freno a
> 
> mano???? controlla un po'....

 

 *Quote:*   

> transistor di potenza nella cpu??? Mi sembra, ma magari mi sbaglio, impossibile.
> 
> Che i tuoi  transistor sibilino puo' darsi, i miei suonano il  piffero e quelli del Galli la domenica lo accompagnano a pescare..
> 
> A parte gli scherzi..
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> madonna santa... ma che dici?
> 
> io sono sconvolto
> 
> partendo dal presupposto che è pura magia.. non mi sento di dare un giudizio del genere sull'elettronica.... comunque a mio parere non dovrebbe...
> ...

 

Quindi sinceramente non so più che pensare...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Se a qualcuno si brucia il processore faccia un fischio che spengo athcool  :Very Happy: 

----------

## solka

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> Ma non lo crea gia l'ebuild di athcool uno script simile?

 

non sapevo nemmeno ci fosse un ebuild di athcool -_-'

----------

## shanghai

Per quelli che sentono le voci e i fruscii:

non è che avete un hard disk IBM da 40 Gb?

Hanno una lifespan di due anni al massimo, poi incominciano a fischiare (sintomo del fatto che non sono più perfettamente sigillati...) e dopo un pò LI BUTTATE. Sono bacati alla nascita!

Io per fortuna lo scoprii in tempo dopo che a due amici era già successo l'insuccedibile -e trovai anche un ricambio gratis che non guasta  :Razz: 

Per quanto riguarda i coolers silenziosi, io ho comprato apposta un dissipatore Zalman molto grosso (come suggerisce fonderia, ha il dissipatore con molte lamine lunghe e sottili e disposte a raggiera) dotato di una ventola ancora più grossa (così sposta la stessa quantità d'aria girando più lentamente... e fà molto meno rumore!) che si monta a mezz'aria sopra il dissipatore: 

http://www.zalmanusa.com/usa/product/view.asp?idx=33&code=005

Tutto il kit costa intorno ai 25-30 euro (e ne vale la pena).

Non ho ancora provato il programmino, ma se introduce un risparmio energetico perché no?

Vi faccio sapere come va qui (devo ancora verificare se sono "compatibile").

----------

## Mr.Evolution

Io ho n THORTON 2400+ e, non avendo una buona ventilazione nel case, mi skizza a 64°C come niente!!!

Grazie x la dritta.

Qualcuno conosce la soglia di "fusione del processore?"

----------

## Wise

scusate l'ignoranza ma c'è un modo per sapere la temperatura del processore da linux senza andarla a vedere sul BIOS?

bisogna abilitare qualcosa sul kernel?

----------

## gaffiere

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=52815

effettua poi una ricerca sull'intero forum con parole chiave i2c lm-sensor e gkrellm

see ya

----------

## KenTI

 *birra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> legion@Axis legion $ cat /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/info 
> ...

 

ho lo stesso identico output

uso un kernel dev-sources 2.6.5 

mobo asus A7N8X-E deluxe con chip nvidia2

nel kernel c'è compilato acpi con sleep states e power management timer support e carico come moduli all'avvio button e processor

athcool mi funziona, lo lancio e miracolosamente la temperatura passa da 43 a 38 in brevissimo tempo, ma si blocca il sistema subito dopo..

che sia un problema di qualcosa che manca nel bios, o un problema di athcool, o qualche pezzo che mi manca da qualche parte?

//edit

mi si blocca solo se c'è la rete attiva (nel mio caso un adattatore wireless usb siemens.. si, quello tristissimo che ti danno con alice  :Embarassed:  ) altrimenti se faccio partire il pc senza rete e lancio athcool va tutto bene e anche sotto sforzo dopo un'ora di compilazione non succede nulla

il comando che lancia athcool è, per la nforce2,

 setpci -v -H1 -s 0:0.0 6F=$(printf %x $((0x$(setpci -H1 -s 0:0.0 6F) | 0x10)))

ma stranamente qua http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Athlon-Powersaving-HOWTO/approaches.html

dice che funziona anche senza acpi attivo.. io sinceramente ci capisco poco, avete qualche suggerimento?

----------

## Tintenstich

Ho appena attivato athcool..........la cpu e' a 33° .......la mobo a 32°, ops!...31° la cpu e 31° la mobo.........se scende ancora che faccio , metto due birrette nel Case??

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Mr.Evolution wrote:*   

> Qualcuno conosce la soglia di "fusione del processore?"

 

I dati sul libretto si "istruzioni" credo di si

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Mr.Evolution wrote:*   Qualcuno conosce la soglia di "fusione del processore?" 
> 
> I dati sul libretto si "istruzioni" credo di si

 

Credo che per i nuovi AMD si aggiri intorno agli 85°.

Tuttavia qualcuno aveva fatto notare che il sensore che rileva la temperatura del DIE é abbastanza aprossimato, e andrebbero aggiunti una ventina di gradi (se non ricordo male).

Comunque io in compilazione sto raggiungendo i 65° abbastanza di frequente

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Credo che per i nuovi AMD si aggiri intorno agli 85°.
> 
> Tuttavia qualcuno aveva fatto notare che il sensore che rileva la temperatura del DIE é abbastanza aprossimato, e andrebbero aggiunti una ventina di gradi (se non ricordo male).
> 
> 

 

se andassero aggiunti una ventina di gradi allora io sarei arrivato a quota 97° in compilazione?

Se è approssimato deve essere approssimato bene visto che in compilazione mi è capitato di raggiungere tranquillamente 77°

----------

## randomaze

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> se andassero aggiunti una ventina di gradi allora io sarei arrivato a quota 97° in compilazione?
> 
> Se è approssimato deve essere approssimato bene visto che in compilazione mi è capitato di raggiungere tranquillamente 77°

 

Dicono (anzi dice kaosone) 15-20°, comunque credo che la CPU si spenga prima di fondere.

BTW senti ancora i fischi con athcool?

----------

## Mr.Evolution

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> .... mi è capitato di raggiungere tranquillamente 77°

 

Sinceramente mi sembra un valore un pò elevato...........forse ti conviene aggiungere una ventola piuttosto di dover sostituire la cpu....

Io ho raggiunto al max 67-68 gradi segnati....

Cmq questa storia dei 15-20 gradi non so quanto autorevole sia

----------

## Sparker

Resuscito il thread per comunicarvi che l'ultimo BIOS per la mia MoBo (Jetway N2PAP-Ultra) abilita automaticamente l' "Halt Disconnect and Stop Grant Disconnect" bit   :Very Happy: 

emerge -C athcool

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Mr.Evolution wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   .... mi è capitato di raggiungere tranquillamente 77° 
> 
> Sinceramente mi sembra un valore un pò elevato...........forse ti conviene aggiungere una ventola piuttosto di dover sostituire la cpu....
> 
> Io ho raggiunto al max 67-68 gradi segnati....
> ...

 

Infatti la ventola l'ho aggiunta   :Very Happy:   (avevo quella di default che ti da amd con tutto il pacchetto)

Ora sto a 32° gradi con athcool e max 42° in compilazione...   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

comunque per rispondere a randomaze:

si i fischi li sento ancora, soprattutto se monto un device usb come una chiavetta... allora i fischi si fanno davvero sentire.

Se spengo athcool ovviamente spariscono... misteri dell'elettronica?

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

Io ho la CPU (Athlon XP 2600+) che sta a 70° IN IDLE... e sì che ho un ottimo dissipatore (Vulcano) montato personalmente (sì, l'ho messa la pasta termica)

Questo luglio mi si è spento il PC 4 volte in 1 settimana. Cosa che mi ha portato alla decisione di tenere il case aperto.... fa anche tanto geek (o nerd, a scelta   :Confused:  )

per rispondere a una domanda di cui sopra, tutte le CPU moderne hanno lo spegnimento automatico quando superano una temperatura di sicurezza. Tuttavia, ho letto che anche se non arrivi alla fusione istantanea cmq il surriscaldamento sistematico le rovina.

Ora proverò lm-sensors e athcool....

ma una domanda: io ero sicuro che il lavoro di athcool lo facesse già il kernel; c'è anche un opzione apposta! (Send HLT signals when idle o qualcosa di simile)

----------

## gutter

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

> 
> 
> per rispondere a una domanda di cui sopra, tutte le CPU moderne hanno lo spegnimento automatico quando superano una temperatura di sicurezza. 

 

Per la precisione   :Wink:   nessuna CPU ha una tale tecnolgia, sono le schede madri dei vari produttori ad incorporare tecnolgie varie per evitare di bruciare le CPU. Ad esempio tempo fa ASUS incorporò una tecnologia nelle sue MB che permetteva di spegnere il Pc nel caso di un blocco delle ventola di raffreddamento della CPU (peccato che non funzionava proprio benissimo).

----------

## randomaze

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

> ma una domanda: io ero sicuro che il lavoro di athcool lo facesse già il kernel; c'è anche un opzione apposta! (Send HLT signals when idle o qualcosa di simile)

 

Pare che gli AMD ragionino in maniera lievemente differente dagli Intel, così quella feature non va.

Per approfondire: Athlon Powersaving Howto

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

Ho provato a farlo partire.... l'audio diventa disturbatissimo, con effetto "disco vecchio"   :Crying or Very sad: 

# emerge unmerge athcool

----------

## zioponics

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   ma una domanda: io ero sicuro che il lavoro di athcool lo facesse già il kernel; c'è anche un opzione apposta! (Send HLT signals when idle o qualcosa di simile) 
> 
> Pare che gli AMD ragionino in maniera lievemente differente dagli Intel, così quella feature non va.
> 
> Per approfondire: Athlon Powersaving Howto

 

io ho provato ad installare athcool , e al primo start mi ha dato :

```
# athcool on

athcool version 0.3.7 - enabling/disabling Athlon Powersaving mode

!!!WARNING!!!

Depending on your motherboard and/or hardware components, 

enabling Athlon powersaving mode may cause:

 * noisy or distorted sound playback

 * a slowdown in harddisk performance

 * system locks or instability

Please use athcool AT YOUR OWN RISK.

nVIDIA nForce2 (10de 01e0) found

enabling 'Halt Disconnect and Stop Grant Disconnect' bit ... already enabled.

```

ne ho dedotto che il mio kernel già sapesse... uso le mm-sources.

----------

## Sparker

Non dipende dal kernel, ma dal bios

Nel tuo caso athcool non serve a nulla poichè la funzione di powersaving è già abilitata

P.S. ho notato che se ascolto musica il powersaving sembra disabilitarsi temporaneamente

----------

## zioponics

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Non dipende dal kernel, ma dal bios

 

azz, avanti la mia MB  :Laughing: 

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> P.S. ho notato che se ascolto musica il powersaving sembra disabilitarsi temporaneamente

 

già, lanciando xmms la temperatura sale istantaneamente

A parte tutto ciò, ieri cercando di capire se athcool fosse utile sul mio pc, mi sono imbattuto in questo :

```

salieri dev # cat /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/power 

active state:            C1

default state:           C1

bus master activity:     00000000

states:

   *C1:                  promotion[--] demotion[--] latency[000] usage[00000000]

    C2:                  <not supported>

    C3:                  <not supported>

```

quello che mi turba sono le linee C2 e C3  <not supported> !

Vuol dire che il mio processore non supporta lo stato C2 ?? Boh, mi pare strano...

Cmq se do un "athcool off" la temperatura sale eccome, quindi mi turba gia meno   :Wink: 

ciaoz

----------

## randomaze

Ripesco il thread per raccontare la mia esperienza di atchoolista anonimo.

Ho usato il programma +o- da quando ho aperto l thread senza avere problemi.

Un paio di mesi fa il PC ha iniziato a spegnersi quando andava sotto carico. Dopo numerosi esperimenti sono riuscito a fermare i blocchi disabilitanto athcool.

L'unica cosa che mi lascia perplesso é che da gennaio (data ultimo aggiornamento di athcool) a maggio non ha mai dato problemi. Nei giorni scorsi, anche rimettendo lo stesso kernel che avevo a inizio anno e che non ha mai dato problemi (ovvero il 2.6.17.13), il PC si é spento. Fino a che non ho disabilitato athcool.

Che sia il processore (o la mobo) che inizia ad invecchiare e non riesce più a passare da uno stato all'altro?

----------

